# pumphouse down to radium



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

really? can't figure this brain dead class II move out yourself? 

here you go.....(give me your hand so i can hold it now....do you have a favorite lullaby song i can turn on too while i walk you through it?)........okay, all set now... here we go....as you slowly come around the bend in the slow,barely moving current, if there is a pointy rock in the center of the right slot....uh,don't go that way?

there you go. 

hope that helps.


oh dear, smells like someone needs their diapers changed.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

If I were to interpret that with a little less bitterness than shitcreek, we can sum it up in a short phrase - Read 'n Run.

To answer your question - I know I've gone right as low as 400.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

upshitscreek said:


> really? can't figure this brain dead class II move out yourself?
> 
> here you go.....(give me your hand so i can hold it now....do you have a favorite lullaby song i can turn on too while i walk you through it?)........okay, all set now... here we go....as you slowly come around the bend in the slow,barely moving current, if there is a pointy rock in the center of the right slot....uh,don't go that way?
> 
> ...


 
haha
so u r saying go left? :-D


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks pirate - I've been wondering the same, I know the move is easy but I don't want to find out I went the "wrong" side the hard way and have to drag my boat off of rocks.


----------



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Right or Left, good to go.


----------



## gonetogamehenge (May 17, 2009)

I went right on Sunday no problems in my 16' raft. At lower flows this year (~320) right looked good until you got up on it and then you could see a rock just under the water that could hang you up. At these flows right is good to go.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

upshitscreek must be so coool. I hope I can be so cool one day. what a DICK!


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Awe come on, StiffNWet, by buzzard standards he's not being that bad. Plus, it was funny.

And the right channel is fine at this level.


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

upshitscreek said:


> really? can't figure this brain dead class II move out yourself?
> 
> here you go.....(give me your hand so i can hold it now....do you have a favorite lullaby song i can turn on too while i walk you through it?)........okay, all set now... here we go....as you slowly come around the bend in the slow,barely moving current, if there is a pointy rock in the center of the right slot....uh,don't go that way?
> 
> ...


Really? So maybe the guy has some kids on his boat and he's double checking. Or he's just learning and nervous. What's harm in that? I welcome questions like this and have asked them myself. I don't know if the guy has kids on his boat or not, but one thing for sure, you always have an asshole on yours. 

Oh and good question, and generally go right unless the waters above 1500.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Liquido said:


> Oh and good question, and generally go right unless the waters above 1500.


Why?

I have never gone left. (400cfs - when it washes out)


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

mattywp said:


> Why?
> 
> I have never gone left. (400cfs - when it washes out)


Who knows...I probably have my numbers wrong. I usually go right. Sometimes left when it's not too low or too high. It doesn't really matter, it's an easy run.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh and good question, and generally go right unless the waters above 1500. [/QUOTE]

What happens at 1500? We went right last year at 5,000 and 9,600 and all was well.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

How do you do the little box to refer to a prior post. "reply with quote" doesn't work for me obviously....


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

Is it just me or is this like the 1,000,000th time this question has been asked on the buzz since June? I totally understand that people would like to know beta for the upper C but this is just starting to get really really redundant. It seems like every other day a new thread pops up with something to do with the Upper Colorado. Mods- can you consolidate all of the previous upper Colorado threads into one? Maybe put a subsection in the Boaters Forum called Upper Colorado Beta.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Anybody know the move to make at yarmony while floating down on an inflatable doll and smoking a bong?


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

pinemnky13 said:


> Anybody know the move to make at yarmony while floating down on an inflatable doll and smoking a bong?


right up the middle.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

I usually drop acid at the Radium Hot Springs. So, I have no idea what I'm doing by the time Yarmony comes around.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

So the same way.I'm supposed to ride the doll perthe instructions on the box she came in


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

Make sure to not wear a PFD either. Hey do you think I should drain my cooler at the hot springs?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I thought she was the PFD


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

only if her tits are seperate air chambers. But to be serious for a second: I would just find a strung out wookie and ride her down. PLENTY of flotation there and there are PLENTY of wooks up there this summer. Make sure the wookie thinks she is entitled to everything. Thats how you know you got a good one!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm more into midgets nowadays, if i could find an ewok or 2 and score some DMT now that would be rafting!


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

I like your style Monkey. Just about fell out of my chair laughing so hard. If I bring the bath salts can I join?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

elcaposwimteam said:


> I like your style Monkey. Just about fell out of my chair laughing so hard. If I bring the bath salts can I join?


Fucken a right you can, but if I start mistaking hippie rainbow gathering chicks for princess leia you gotta stop sharing the good stuff


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

Just as long as you dont eat my face. Thats not cool man


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

pinemnky13 said:


> I'm more into midgets nowadays, if i could find an ewok or 2 and score some DMT now that would be rafting!


 Yer grosss! Don't they call eye asspucker falls, people die there every day! boats go in but they don't come out! no REALLY!!!!!!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The first time I ran Pumphouse to Radium we got below the "Little Gore Canyon" and I asked, "was there a rapid in there?" I certainly didn't notice anything worth worrying about.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

River right always seems to be the easiest...at this flow you may not even know that ripple was Needles Eye! 

Read and run is all fun!


****


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

lmyers said:


> The first time I ran Pumphouse to Radium we got below the "Little Gore Canyon" and I asked, "was there a rapid in there?" I certainly didn't notice anything worth worrying about.


Since 1996, at least two people have died in Needle's Eye. One was commercial.

Nothing to worry about -- right?


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

farp said:


> Since 1996, at least two people have died in Needle's Eye. One was commercial.
> 
> Nothing to worry about -- right?


One was a fisherman *wearing waders* and* no pfd* at high water the other was an older lady wearing blue jeans at high water. Wouldn't sweat it too much especially at 900 cfs its not even a rapid. Hell it wasn't much at 10k last year if you know what you are doing.

http://www.denverpost.com/search/ci_12661686 The fisherman was found near pretty much right at Rancho over a week later if I remember right.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

farp said:


> Since 1996, at least two people have died in Needle's Eye. One was commercial.
> 
> Nothing to worry about -- right?


Right! Glad we're on the same page....


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

treemanji said:


> One was a fisherman *wearing waders* and* no pfd* at high water the other was an older lady wearing blue jeans at high water. Wouldn't sweat it too much especially at 900 cfs its not even a rapid. Hell it wasn't much at 10k last year if you know what you are doing.
> 
> Grand and Summit counties search for rafter - The Denver Post The fisherman was found near pretty much right at Rancho over a week later if I remember right.


My friend did CPR on the "older lady" at Radium the day after he took his first CPR class. It really shook him up. It's nothing to dismiss. There is an obstacle in there and if somebody asks for information about it, they should be furnished with reliable beta, not derided for being a wimp. 

I know there are a lot of young hot shots on this website -- I used to be one myself -- but river hazards need to be explained and understood, whether it's Kirshbaum's, Needle's Eye, Black Rocks (Ruby Canyon) or Niagara mother-effin' Falls. All four places have killed people and all have varying degrees of difficulty. 

That is all.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

You are absolutely correct every run must be treated with respect and asking questions is a good thing.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

follow the turtle and you might survive the day...






i bet the saturn owners are going to be pissed too. all that fun on the water and like 1/10th the cost of a new saturn.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

That's one "hotshot" turtle!

I agree, it's good to ask questions about river stretches you are not familiar with, but that doesn't mean you need to exaggerate the difficulty/danger of a very simple move. It wouldn't even be considered class III at most flows if it wasn't the biggest newbie shit-show run in the state.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Loved the turtle.

Was on Pumphouse yesterday. I've never seen more people there ever. Campsites all filled, lines of rafts and others throughout the length of the run. Rancho was SRO late afternoon. Parking there filled to the gills. I suppose with the rest of the state drying up, it's one of the only shows in town. Still fun.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree there are 8 billion threads about the Upper C, but I don't think the guy has to be chastised for wanting information. If you don't want to read it, then don't. If you don't feel like it's worthy of another thread, then copy and paste an old thread that discusses the same shit. That seems to kill repetitive threads most times ....unless you make a mockery of someone. Then you get 4 pages of replies just like this thread. Also, I think simply posting just that turtle video in as the first reply would've taken care of this whole thread. It's a well known fact that turtles always go right at the needles eye regardless of water level.

I'm curious tho, shitcreek. If you're in Seattle(as your info says), why are your panties in a bunch over a beginner CO section of water?


----------



## RK (Jun 8, 2012)

right on farp, everyone is a hotshot at something, no need to rub it in
I'm a turtle most of the time.


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

yesimapirate said:


> .
> 
> I'm curious tho, shitcreek. If you're in Seattle(as your info says), why are your panties in a bunch over a beginner CO section of water?


Could'nt have said it better my self, you seem to have the biggest attitude on the forum bro, and you're almost 2000 miles from the river in question, may I interest you in a tall frosty glass of shutthefkup!:lol:


----------

